# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Zujar y Orellana desembalsando

## Uad

Pues eso, hoy desde las 8 de la mañana están desembalsando en previsión de grandes avenidas por las lluvias que se esperan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Exactamente. En el hilo que hay en el del Zújar, explico porqué, pasate si quieres. No voy a repetir otra vez el mesaje aquí.

Un saludo.

----------


## No Registrado

Desde ayer tarde el SAIH da un caudal a la salida del embalse de Zújar de más de 140 metros cúbicos por segundo. Yo había leido que sus turbinas no tenían tanta capacidad. Por eso pregunto si alguien sabe si han abierto compuertas en Zújar.

   La CHG dijo la semana pasada que estaba en funcionamiento el tunel reversible entre Zújar y Orellana. Si el nivel del Zújar ha bajado apreciablemente en los ultimos días es de suponer que estará pasando bastante agua desde Orellana a Zújar por ese túnel ya que cuanto mayor sea la diferencia  de nivel entre los dos embalses más agua pasará por el túnel.

   Pensé que estaban trasvasando agua desde Orellana a Zújar para turbinarla con la central hidroeléctrica de Zújar en vez de dejarla salir en Orellana por las compuertas sin producir electricidad. Pero, ¿tanta capacidad de turbinar tiene la central de Zújar como para dar un caudal de salida de 145 metros cúbicos por segundo cuando la de Orellana tiene 50 metros cúbicos por segundo?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde ayer tarde el SAIH da un caudal a la salida del embalse de Zújar de más de 140 metros cúbicos por segundo. Yo había leido que sus turbinas no tenían tanta capacidad. Por eso pregunto si alguien sabe si han abierto compuertas en Zújar.
> 
>    La CHG dijo la semana pasada que estaba en funcionamiento el tunel reversible entre Zújar y Orellana. Si el nivel del Zújar ha bajado apreciablemente en los ultimos días es de suponer que estará pasando bastante agua desde Orellana a Zújar por ese túnel ya que cuanto mayor sea la diferencia  de nivel entre los dos embalses más agua pasará por el túnel.
> 
>    Pensé que estaban trasvasando agua desde Orellana a Zújar para turbinarla con la central hidroeléctrica de Zújar en vez de dejarla salir en Orellana por las compuertas sin producir electricidad. Pero, ¿tanta capacidad de turbinar tiene la central de Zújar como para dar un caudal de salida de 145 metros cúbicos por segundo cuando la de Orellana tiene 50 metros cúbicos por segundo?


Sobre si ha abierto las compuertas el Zújar, no tengo conocimiento de tal hecho, pero me parece que está desembalsando demasiada agua para ser sólo por turbinación...mucho caudal está tirando, por lo que si es posible que esté tirando por arriba.

Sobre el caudal de las centrales...depende. Las dos centrales tienen casi la misma potencia (22 MW Orellana y 28,3MW el Zújar), pero pueden tener diferentes caudales...tienen casi la misma potencia, pero una puede tener más caudal que la otra porque tiene mayor o menor altura, dependiendo de la altura...no si me explico bien... :Confused: 

Un saludo. Intentaré informarme oficialmente si el Zújar está tirando agua por arriba, ya que parece demasiado caudal para ser por turbina.

----------

